
DNC calls FBI after detecting attempt to hack its voter database - thecus
https://www.cnn.com/2018/08/22/politics/democratic-national-committee-voter-database/index.html
======
Fjolsvith
"Update: The Democratic National Committee said late Wednesday that what it
had earlier feared was the beginning of a sophisticated attempt to hack into
its voter database, was, in fact, an unauthorized 'simulated phishing test.'"

